# Nike + Fuel Band?



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone got one from eBay or the states yet? I know they're not available here till May 1st but I'm seriously tempted by one when they're released. Just wondered what people thought of them if they have one?


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I work for the company and still havent seen one yet, but i did get to see al the preview videos before they were released. Look fantastic to me, a great way to keep you determined.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I just like the fact it seems pretty durable so I can wear it at work,in the park playing with the dog etc as well as putting it to proper use while out running. 

Plus I need a watch for daily use


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks good, never heard of it before this thread but looks a great idea, HRM for gym, and this for daily use. RRP £139 though...


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

wow...sounds like a good idea.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

£200+ on the bay, think I'll wait till they are out here
Cheers
AC


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

they look mega!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

andycole said:


> £200+ on the bay, think I'll wait till they are out here
> Cheers
> AC


Just bought one on eBay this afternoon. Don't fancy trying to get one when they're first released in the UK. It'll be like when the latest iPhone comes out!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

What do these things do?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a review - UK launch price of £139

Functions like a glorified pedometer - but it is a very good looking accessory.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I bet apple are annoyed they didn't think of this first!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, ha - that's never stopped Apple before.

If this gadget takes off - you will see all sorts of clones coming out onto the market.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Loving mine so far,it seems pretty accurate and most definitely keeps you more motivated. It's also confirmed what I've always suspected with my job - I burn a huge amount of calories and cover a large distance every day. (between work and walking the dog I'm averaging about 18km per day!)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> Loving mine so far,it seems pretty accurate and most definitely keeps you more motivated. It's also confirmed what I've always suspected with my job - I burn a huge amount of calories and cover a large distance every day. (between work and walking the dog I'm averaging about 18km per day!)


Pics?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This is the only one i've got just now:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a lovely looking device, any idea how long it lasts between recharges?

What does it measure? 

Does it work as a heart rate monitor too?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

They say 4 days inbetween charges but I went 5 before I plugged it into my lap top (I just sync it via bluetooth to my iphone usually). It measures your "nike fuel" which is Nike's universal point scoring so you can set daily goals and compare/compete with folk on facebook/twitter etc. It also measures calories burned, steps taken and it's a watch too which I find very handy while at work 

When you sync it to your iphone/laptop it gives you more info like graphs of your peak activity times and total distance covered in Km's/Miles. 

I think some folk will argue that it's a bit gimmiky and maybe there are better devices out there depending on what you want out of it but it's most definitely increased my motivation as you're constantly checking that you're on track to make or beat your goal - it looks very cool too as the LED's can't be seen unless you press the button, it just looks like a plain rubber band otherwise and you forget it's there after a while.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooh - I love a good health gadget - if it doubles up as a HRM then it ticks all my boxes.

So, has anyone noticed or questioned your fuel band?

I hope it doesn't get mistaken for an electronic tag.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Apparantly some cyclists have been using them on their ankles so they've probably got more chance of being mistaken for a convict


----------

